# Are 12 pupps too many?



## Timsar (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a puppy from a breeder whose litter just had 13 puppies (9 males and 3 females). Is it normal to have that many puppies in one litter?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a large litter but there is no reason for that to detract from the pups. Concentrate more on the health and temperament.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My Kayos is one of 13. Her breeder said she was stunned! She likes liitters of 8 or so. But there are 12 pups and if mom is caring for all of them they should all be fine.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My Yoko was one of 12. Fantastic dog. Number of pups is not the question. The quality of the pups is.


----------

